# My Photoshop Artwork



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

From now on I'll be posting the stuff I've made with PS in this thread. 

I'll start it with my first proper horse manipulation


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Very nice! I really like it, and it's a lot better than many of the manips I've seen.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Just did another one


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are amazing!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank You


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

I like the first one the best! It looks amazing!!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks 

If anyone has high quality large pictures of their horse/s then I can make one for you.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

they are great! love the first one especially the colour looks really good x

you can have a go at this one if you like


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Just finished it


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

These are great! I'd love one. Pick whichever you can work with best:

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f54/orangexxdinosaur/IMG_0444.jpghttp://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._113932489269_543314269_2301077_3321505_n.jpg

or

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f54/orangexxdinosaur/IMG_0538.jpg


----------



## HeySoulSister (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, they are amazing!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I would love one! You're amazing! :-o
Home - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

Those are so good! Id love one!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I love the second one...you can play around with any of these pics if you want. =)


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

They are really good.
Please could I have one.



Thanks,


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Feel free to tackle Love Story in my barn if you would like...


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

do you think you ould possibly make me a photo of my horse and my sisters horse?


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

could you make me one plz?


----------

